# Stalkaround No backpack



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I built this about 6 years ago. I have been wanting to do a how to, for a long time so I'm going to try to now. I am using pics and some videos to try to explain some of the stuff I did to make this. I have a friend that owned a real stalkaround and let me take some pics of the internals. This has worked for many years. The frame is made from 3/4 " pvc. I used 2 different helmets. the first was a hard hat. ez to mockup the rods and bolts(but no good for controlling the head) The 2nd helmet was a old motor cycle helmet (worked great until the insides rotted out) The helmet I'm using now is a baseball helmet (light and fits snug) These are some pics during the the build.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I have enough parts to build 2 more. So this year I will work on at least 1. I will post more pics and videos to show how to build a Stalkaround. I just need to decide what character to build.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I like that a lot! Love the fact that you have no backpack/hump. Can't wait for the tutorial on the head movement mechanism- pictures tell most of the story. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Smack the ones that you don't like...Just kidding" - LOL

You get really good movement with this guy.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Interesting, But I can't see videos at work so at first I couldn't help but think about an I Love Lucy episode.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome Thank you for posting!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is such a cool "How To"....I really want to see all the pictures, the prop looks so much better than commercial versions. When you wear him it looks more natural...I have been dying to make one. How light does the head have to be? I just wondered if I could do a paper mâché head or should stick with a more lightweight mask? Thanks for posting.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job on the stalkaround! It definitely looks lighter than the one I have. Maybe when I re do my stalk around I will take this approach. Thanks!


----------

